
An Introverted Nerd's View of “Normies” and Their Culture - sT370ma2
http://misc-stuff.terraaeon.com/articles/introverted-nerd.html
======
cheeky78
"One of my biggest disappointments with normies is the way they use
technology. Rather than exploring the wonderful resources we have on the
internet, they have allowed themselves to become internet cattle corralled
into Facebook."

It's possible that 'normies' as you say just aren't capable of doing the
things you mention, due to a lack of intelligence or the necessary skills that
were never taught or never learned during important developmental years.

